# South of France in our motorhome ............ where ??



## Flossydrop (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi all,

Well after a rainy (but fun) tour of Dorset and Cornwall we have decided we need some sun for our next trip (Aug 2013 - I iknow its ages away but I really want to start my research early). We own a (old !) motorhome and will be travelling abroad in her for the first time. 

We have never been to the South of France. I don't want to appear lazy as I know there is a myriad of information on here and I have started trawling through but not knowing the country at all we are a little confused as what area to start looking into. I would really appreciate advice of those that know the area well and speficially who may have travelled in a motorhome if I give an idea of what we like.

1. We are 2 fun loving adults in our late 30's/early 40's travelling with 1 child. We are food lovers and enjoy new cultures and trying local food and wine. We are quite 'rustic' and are not concerned by fancy restaurants or winebars. I am particuarly interested in photography so love a great view 

2. We are travelling with a 11 year old son who loves the outdoors, skate parks in particular, bmx tracks, beaches, swimming, jumping off rocks, boogie boarding, fishing, crabbing etc. A typical boy !

3. Us adults enjoy bike rides, walks, local culture, live music. We are not great beach lovers but do like to be near a beach, though wouldn't choose to sit on it all day every day !

4.We plan to bring our small dog with us.

5. We would like a campsite that has quite a bit going on so our son won't be bored and hopefully will have an opporunity to meet people his own age. 

From the research I have done to keep costs to a minimum I think we will go Dover - Calais and drive down. I am also interested in any advice of any interesting stop over/s.

If I have missed anything please do let me know. Thanks ever so much 


Floss


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

A great site we used to use when our Daughter came with us, last time was 2005.
Of course with a site like this it will be €40 or more per night in July / August. 
http://www.californie-plage.fr/-English-.html


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We love Provence and I enjoyed the Cam argue

Don't forget the Lakes, great fun to be had around them

Cant really help with sites suitable for children but in season most of them are and they don't all need to be all singing dancing ones

Good luck

Aldra


----------



## Flossydrop (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks Rayc, Just looking at it now ........


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We are currently in the south of France in Provence. We have been a few times. You cant beat it and it has everything to meet your requirements. Loads of info on our various blogs at www.hankthetank.co.uk although most of it is my stupid ramblings. Some good pics though.

What I will say however and this is just my opinion is that many just belt for the coast when the best bits are inland. We have just spent a few weeks high up in the haut alps including a trip over the col de bonnette (highest pass in the alps at well over 9000ft and it's just superb. You can then cut a line through Provence, ardeche, aveyron, laungodoc rouslin and up and across to the lot, Garonne and dordogne and if that lot doesnt suit you then I'll pay for your diesel home'

If your travelling out of peak season then the acsi discount card is good if you really want to us campsites but we either wild camp or use the thousands of aire de camping cars around france many if which are free! You can still access all the fun. Kayaking, rafting, lakes, hiking, it's all there.

Now as for food. Just get to a good
French Market and you can't go wrong. We are poised for the one in gordes tomorrow where last year they had the best cheese stall I have ever seen


----------



## Flossydrop (Sep 20, 2010)

This site looks good  Thank you. 

Aldra, when you say, don't forget the lakes - where exactly do you mean ? Sorry for sounding a little dumb but I don't know France and I am guessing you aren't meaning the Lake District  Will look at Provence .............


----------



## Flossydrop (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks BarryD, this is why I wanted to start my research 11 months ahead of travel !!! I also want a plan so I have something to keep me sane once the clocks go back !

We only will have 16 days and do want a good 9 days or so at a site in South where we can chill as a family and our son can make some mates - do you think you route is do - able in our time frame ?


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

Don't forget you'll need a passport for the dog.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

We enjoyed this site.
http://www.camping-villeneuvelezavignon.com/
Good standard municipal. Very large pitches friendly helpful staff. Swimming pool next door, skatepark outside main door. Easy walk into Villeneuf les Avignon for some basic shops, atmosphere and loads of places to eat.
We went in June and only about 10 pitches used. Was told it rarely gets much busier - don't know why we loved it.


----------



## Flossydrop (Sep 20, 2010)

Yep, passport details all to hand. Thanks for the reminder


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

Flossydrop said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Well after a rainy (but fun) tour of Dorset and Cornwall we have decided we need some sun for our next trip (Aug 2013 - I iknow its ages away but I really want to start my research early). We own a (old !) motorhome and will be travelling abroad in her for the first time.
> 
> ...


Rochamador, village attached to cliff in Dordounge , 2 campsites their one nearest to village cheaper than one a bit further up the road has more going on for children , both owned by the same people , don't forget August in South of France is very busy as seems every body goes South campsites get very expensive better June and early July for lower prices

Tony A


----------



## brianamelia (Mar 17, 2008)

*reply*

If you want to guarantee you first choice of sites book early as it gets very busy
Bri


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I didn't realise you only had 16 days. No that route across France I suggested would be way too much for a short trip.

I would pick one of those regions and concentrate your research on those.

You could make the dordogne with one overnight on an aire half way down say around the Loire although we would take two or three days. You could do brantome down to Bergerac along to sarlat and as far as rocamadour (don't miss the caves at padarac nearby.

Sites galore but equally aires galore some great some not so great. 

Aveyron region will BR quieter. Think Yorkshire dales but 30 degrees!

Or if like us you want to be surrounded by and up in the mountains head across to the rhone Alps. Start in annecy which is sort of middle east not far south of
Geneva in Switzerland then head south and east into the haut alps and down into haut alps Provence. Some stunning drives and lakes. St croix de verdon being our favourite. And of course the verdon gorges are unmissable (just come from there)

Laungodoc rouslin has a bit of everything.

We have spent the whole summer in the alps across
France, germany, Austris, Slovenia, italy and then back into France. Weather wise we have had everything from freezing to nearly 40c. Strangely the last few days in Provence have been rubbish. Cold and overcast but I gather summers coming back tomorrow.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Just done this trip Ile D'Oleron down to Mimizan Plage then up through Dordoyne went on 17th August till today :-( 

Has a great time cost €200 in site fees and used mostly municipal. Ate out quite a few times and took nearly 15 year old who loved it! 

2000 miles exactly used channel tunnel (thanks Tesco clubcard points) 40 bottles of wine came home with us well we have to last ten months till next time! Paid €20 in tolls. If you want my route let me know cos I will need to get the map out!

Janet


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Flossydrop

I meant the lakes in France as opposed to the sea

The High Alps as Barry says, St Croix is also one of our favourites

some camp-sites are very simple bordering the lakes and your son would have a fabulous time

I suppose I mean it does not have to be an expensive site, children will enjoy the freedom just as much

sometimes its just us that think there has to be loads of laid on entertainment for them to be happy

a day or so whilst they find their inner spirit of adventure will not come amiss

Aldra


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm not as experienced as many on this forums but could I put in my two ha'porth.

The first time we went to France in a MH I did a wonderful plan, weeks and weeks of planning, of where we would stay and visit.

Within a couple of hours of arriving in France we tore up the plan and binned it.

We were six hours late getting to France due to an accident on the M20 and we were unable to make our first stop-over that night.

From then on we meandered through Northern France for a couple of weeks and saw places and sights we had never heard of or ever envisaged visiting before.

France loves Motorhomes and you can find somewhere to stop in almost any town and village throughout France.

If you want to race down to the South of France there are motorways that will speed you there in half the time it would take you in the UK.

But, there's always a but, August is the time every Frenchman and his family head south for a month or so.

Everywhere is very busy, much more expensive and usually very, very hot on the South coast.

France has so much to offer in every region that it might be better if you just concentrated on one easily accessible part of France rather than 'bombing' hell for leather the 650 miles down to the South coast.

Even with two drivers it's going to take at least a couple of days of hard driving each way to get there and back with a lively 11-year old asking "how much further?" every 10 minutes and a dog requiring a decent walk every now and again.

There are many regions of France that all have something to offer for a family but, as you mentioned your MH is not exactly new, might it be better to keep distances to a relative minimum on your first visit abroad?

For your first taste of France have you considered Northern France, it should be warm in August but I can't guarantee that, which has many things to keep an 11-year old happy -

Nausicaa Sea World at Boulogne, La Coupole Rocket Base WW2 Museum, miles and miles of beach for Sand yachting and Paragliding, Aqualud Water park, Bagatelle amusement park, a Chocolate factory and much more all within 40 miles of Calais - www.theotherside.co.uk

This MH site has reviews of many Camp-sites, Aires and other places to stay or stop so you shouldn't be short of help and advice in that department.

Helpful books we have bought and used - Le Guide Officiel Camping Caravaning France 2012 (over 10,000 camp-sites) and Michelin Camping France 2012 (over 2,600 camp-sites) - both books about £10 each from Vicarious Books and/or Amazon - and also The Rough Guide to France - you may be able to download them to a Kindle.

We use the Tunnel (35 minutes travelling, the dog stays with you, a cup of tea and a quick snooze) rather than the Ferry but everyone has their own ideas on which is best.

Bringing the dog back to the UK is not a problem now that Defra have relaxed the rules about visiting the French Vet and a list of recommended Vets is available on these forums.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

16 days - in my world, that's 3 days there and another 3 days back with not a lot of opportunity to enjoy the places you're passing through.

South of France in August - not for me.

What I'd do? Spend a little while on the French/Belgian border area and introduce your son to the ravages of war - Tyne Cott for starters, then just amble down south along the border area for as far as it takes you. Nice hills, mountains and lakes all the way down. Loads of campsites.

A great area for photography, eating, walking, cycling, throwing stones in the water etc etc

Move around as you fancy - don't sit on one campsite for the whole holiday.

Them's my two pennyworth


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Whilst the above posts do talk sense I have to disagree a little. 

Normandy and Brittany are fabulous but its still a days drive to Brittany from Calais.

The rest of Northern France I have found a little dull and flat with the exception of the Alsace which is still a bit of a hike and once your there you may as well just go to Switzerland which just about tops everywhere!

Dordogne is easily doable in 2 days or even a day if you set off first thing from Calais.

Just my opinion of course. We have had fab weather in Normandy and Brittany but we have also had a lot of rubbish weather there even in summer.

To get a fair chance of warm sunshine you need to be south of the Loire.

Yes July August gets busy but sometimes that can be fun. You have a motorhome so its quite easy to dip into the hotspots and then clear off somewhere quiet for a night or two.


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

If you want great views try the Gorge du Verdon. There are sites around Castellane which would be a good base.


----------



## Flossydrop (Sep 20, 2010)

Gosh this is confusing :? ! We were thinking South purely because of the weather tbh, after a dreadful summer here we booked a week in Italy (not in our MH) and really enjoyed some sun and heat. 

I am concerned however about the length of journey in an old MH with a child and dog AND how busy the South clearly is. I was pushing these concerns to the back of my mind as the sun was at the forefront ! Maybe I need to find a 'middle ground' and locate where the weather is more trustworthy than England but not as far down - I am not worried about scorchio, just about dry and warm enough to not be restricted to what we do.

Back to the drawing board ! 

Thanks for all of your time and opinions, much appreciated.


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

I'm not only new to motorhoming but new to this abroad malarkey having always gone on hotel package holidays abroad and mostly to the states so I'm very interested in this thread.

For the last three years I have owned a campervan and last year for the first time we took it to France for a week, it was only to Le Touquet so hardly the big adventurer but we really enjoyed it and fancied doing a bit more next year in the Motorhome this time.

Like Flossydrop we are limited to 16 days (at a push) and I quite like the idea of spending a few days driving down to the Med, a week there and couple coming home. ( makes me kinda glad I just got the cruise control fitted  )

Ive just shown the wife the site rayc posted up - http://www.californie-plage.fr/-English-.html and she's already packing I think 

but the question was, whats the weather like June time?

Thanks

Scott


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

we've been to France hundreds of time over the last nearly 40 years of travelling. there aren't many parts of France that we've not explored in that time. for many years we had a place in the Alps and loved it but we needed to move on so sold it and bought the motorhome instead - that's taken us to many more places over there.

There's good and bad, rough and smooth, dull and spectacular etc in France - I don't think it matters where you go as there's always something interesting to see and do. The French lifestyle is superb, the food and drink legendary and don't believe what far too many Brits believe about the French - they aren't surly, cheese eating surrender monkeys - they're just like you and me. Embrace the language and their culture and they'll welcome you in - stand off and you'll get treated like any other tourist much like many Brits treat "Johny Foreigner".

Go explore France and see what it has to offer.

We're off tomorrow - St Jean de Luz and the Arcachon - here we come!!


----------



## hsscrm (May 24, 2012)

We took our MH to France for the first time this summer. We were lucky to have three weeks and didn't go anywhere we had planned to!

We can recommend:

* Atlantic coast (south of Bordeaux) - Lit et Mixe...great municipal campsite there, surf school, bike trails etc.
* the Lot region - St Cirq Lapopie and Rocamadour...river to swim in, kayak/canoe etc.
* Dordogne - again, river for swimming/kayaking and so on

We went with our two kids (aged 8 ) and dog (aged 8 months) and had a grand old time. We mostly stayed in campsites - didn't book anything in advance and only one night in the three weeks when we couldn't get a pitch where we wanted BUT found a fabulous aire round the corner (5 euros a night and we swam/washed in the Dordogne!)

We had planned to get to the Ardeche but decided against it in the end as we had had enough driving. As it was, bimbling around at our own pace was perfect and exactly why we got the van in the first place.

Have fun researching for 2013 - almost as much fun as the trip itself!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

fatbuddha said:


> we've been to France hundreds of time over the last nearly 40 years of travelling. there aren't many parts of France that we've not explored in that time. for many years we had a place in the Alps and loved it but we needed to move on so sold it and bought the motorhome instead - that's taken us to many more places over there.
> 
> There's good and bad, rough and smooth, dull and spectacular etc in France - I don't think it matters where you go as there's always something interesting to see and do. The French lifestyle is superb, the food and drink legendary and don't believe what far too many Brits believe about the French - they aren't surly, cheese eating surrender monkeys - they're just like you and me. Embrace the language and their culture and they'll welcome you in - stand off and you'll get treated like any other tourist much like many Brits treat "Johny Foreigner".
> 
> ...


An excellent post and very true! I feel a bit bad about my earlier comments saying northern France was a bit dull. What I meant to say is much of the landscape and scenery is not to my personal taste. I have a preference for big mountains and lakes but thats just me. The French lifestyle is everywhere. Have a trip to Calais and you can taste a bit of authentic France.

To the poster who worried about taking an old van. Hank is sixteen now and has been thrashed over the Alps and Pyrenees loads of times now. Hes like a mountain goat these days and frankly unstoppable! Literally unstoppable actually as coming down the Col de Bonnette his brakes set on fire! 8O

Just make sure you have good breakdown cover!

Weather in June south of the Loire should be lovely. You will always get the odd few days that are not so good. The past four days have been rubbish in Provence just 50 miles from the Med but now its a lovely 27 degrees cel with more of the same forecast.


----------



## Flossydrop (Sep 20, 2010)

We have made our decision. La Rochelle it is ! Thank you for all those that took the time to comment and message me. Without you I would never have made a decision so quickly and i feel very happy with our choice.
Regards
Floss


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Flossydrop said:


> We have made our decision. La Rochelle it is ! Thank you for all those that took the time to comment and message me. Without you I would never have made a decision so quickly and i feel very happy with our choice.
> Regards
> Floss


 :lol: :lol: :lol: Good to have a plan but don't worry if you change your mind once to get to France.
Several years ago we "did France" 3 years running in an old Bedford CF, people thought we were joking when we said that the van chose where we went because where it broke down was where we stopped. :lol: 
We saw places in France that we didn't know existed, stayed in some brilliant places and met some lovely people.

I guess what I am saying is relax, enjoy the planning but be prepared to change things when you get there.
Our planning is now 1) Get to Calais 2) Head south 3) Keep driving, stop when it is warm enough and the sun is shining.

We go in June, 16 days would be brilliant but sadly we only get 2 weeks and usually get to the Med.


----------



## Flossydrop (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you An99UK, I like your style and would love to work that way. We toured Cornwall in the same way - no sites booked etc this summer and our son who has mild autism was rather difficult to say the least and we figured it was because he wasn't aware of our plans. He likes to know exactly what to expect and can get very unsettled if plans change unexpectedly (although is improving). We have learnt that we need to have a solid plan in place for him to feel secure and give us all be happiest time. Thank you for your reply it really made me giggle and we really look forward to discovering France.


----------



## dolcefarniente (Jan 2, 2012)

Just an aside to all the other opinion. If cost is an issue start shopping and buying fuel at Tesco now (presuming you don't) and you should have enough in the bag to go Eurotunnel free of charge. We haven't paid for the tunnel for years now and go more than an annually. By far the best way to cross also. 30 mins , fast on and off and stay in your van . Watch a DVD


----------



## Flossydrop (Sep 20, 2010)

Thanks Dolcefarniente, we use our Tesco clubcard on every possible occasion ! Have already put aside the vouchers for the Eurotunnel. Also have enough for my hubby and I to have 4 nights in Malta on them too  LOVE clubcard !


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

IMO it is not necessary to go all the way to the Med for decent weather and things to do. 

Our weather here for the past 8 weeks has been within the range 24 - 42 with the last 10 days being around 30C, we have had lots of sun and a total of 30 inutes of very light rain (as the garden shows  - we have an excellent Weetabix lawn now as the soil has baked hard and even the trees are showing signs of drought.........)

The Aquitaine region is massive and only stops at the Atlantic, there are lots of State Forests and the population density is low even for France. MH use is easy - empty roads, many wild camping possibilities, mmany good sites, but people rush past to the Med where it is more expensive, very over-crowded and over-developed.

Change your habits of many years and explore some of France's quiet areas - you will not be disappointed.........

If you are a history fanatic - the Cathars were persecuted within 20km of here, there is lots of information about such things and of course if you want to find out about the events of the 100 years war or the way the English army was defeated - it's all around here......

If you like scenery the Grand Dune of Pyla (near Arcachon) is magic....

Wine? we have Bergerac, Pecharmont and St Eilion all within a few minutes drive as wel as numerous others - Duras, Cahors, Gaillac, Bordeaux and so on.

Wildlife? Deer, boar, raptors by the dozen, Lizards, butterflies and so on.

Things to do? Loads of things for everyone from flat cylcing along canal towpaths through to white water rafting......

Worth thinking about 

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Penquin said:


> IMO it is not necessary to go all the way to the Med for decent weather and things to do.
> 
> Dave


I would go as far to say that I would actually avoid going to the Med full stop! We have been away since the beginning of June now and the only sea we have seen is a very grey and lumpy English Channel as we left Dover.

Probably heading your way soon Dave. Currently wilding on the River Tarn. Been here four days now. Lovely. There is hardly anyone here and the weather has been superb although it looks like it might change for a couple of days.

Isnt that Fish and Chip van down your way somewhere? There is only so much superb French cuisine one can take you know.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There are fish and chip evenings at the cafe in Lauzun but not in the next couple of weeks, there is also an excellent curry van (the French do not do curry with flavour - theirs are milder than Balti.......) which serves curry like the UK (English owned).

There are also lots of English places in Eymet where you can get fish and chips but there are more English in that village than French - including 2 on the council!

I haven't come across and F&C van yet - but will ask around the expats!

Dave


----------



## gillygrim (May 21, 2009)

*Tunnel Alternative*

I keep reading on here about Dover - Calais and the Tunnel as though they are the only way to get to France. Even though we live in Portsmouth and are a stone's throw from the Brittany Ferries route (currently on strike !) we always use Newhaven - Dieppe, LD Lines, used to be Transmanche Ferries. It is a comfortable four hour crossing, reasonably priced (£140.00 return, m/h and two going out in June, return end July). The best part is that arriving in Dieppe there is an Aire no more than 100 yds from the port and the town itself is ten minutes walk. Dieppe is a super place, unlike any of the other Channel ports and we always spend a couple of days there at the start and end of our trips. About half a mile from the town centre there is a huge Centre Commercial (Auchan etc) and we fuel up and shop there more cheaply than anywhere else. Another bonus is the Flunch restaurant - as we found when we spent two weeks there in February this year. Temperatures were 12 degrees below freezing, and none of the 'all year round' sites were open, the Aire was frozen and everything on the van froze except the gas - which ran out after the first week. Fortunately we had another bottle. We parked in the car-park and stayed put, using the restaurant toilet facilities. Some days we got in there for breakfast, staying for elevenses, lunch, afternoon tea and dinner, reading their papers, using their warmth, wandering round the shops in our scarves and wellies. The car-park was constantly thawing and refreezing and the snow was thick on the ground and the van ! Himself was even able to charge his shaver by plugging into the cleaner's hoover socket outside the restaurant - no-one challenged us or made us feel unwelcome and we had a super adventure. When we returned in June at the start of our trip to Antibes, we were greeted by the restaurant staff as if we were old friends ! Just like it would be in the UK .............. Anyway, this wasn't meant to turn into a rambling tale but do try the Newhaven - Dieppe route - it's much easier to get to than Dover from most places. Here's to the next trip - Rouen for the Christmas markets, only 40 mins from Dieppe !


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Penquin said:


> There are fish and chip evenings at the cafe in Lauzun but not in the next couple of weeks, there is also an excellent curry van (the French do not do curry with flavour - theirs are milder than Balti.......) which serves curry like the UK (English owned).
> 
> There are also lots of English places in Eymet where you can get fish and chips but there are more English in that village than French - including 2 on the council!
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave.

Having been in the Dordogne for a week now we have had enough of the Brits already and the thought of Fish and Chips has faded. 

I think the Chip van in Eymet is Thursday nights (Michelle googled it).

We will probably not be over that way until after the weekend though.

Currently up at the Aire at St Alvere and its dead as a doornail and very wet! Hope the weather improves soon but then its nothing like whats going on in the UK.

Ive never come across anything spicy in France and I love a curry or chilli. I make my own though but only I can eat them as they are nuclear strength.


----------



## Humberto (Aug 2, 2021)

An old thread I know but thought I'd give a shout out to Lauzun.

We moved here permanently in 2019, actually between Lauzun and Eymet. Close enough to dip in and out of the two towns, but not too close that we pick up the local accent (which is a Guildford accent).

Yes, Eymet ("Ay-May") is very British, especially in peak season, when holiday home owners arrive, like many "Dordogneshire" towns actually. However there's a reason for that. British (and many other nationals actually) feed a lot of money into the area, making it incredibly vibrant.
There's always something happening.

The Eymet Chateau campsite (where we stayed while house-hunting) is in a superb location. 5 minute walk to the medieval town centre, where you will find any number of bars, cafe's, restaurants.

It's incredibly pretty in the town centre, and well worth a day trip, or an overnight stop (Aire de Camping Car 100m from the centre), BUT it's not a place to immerse yourself in French culture. It's extremely "international", with the most being from the UK (We have Canadian and Dutch friends here).

Lauzun is a mini-Eymet. A tiny place, but beautiful, with a chateau bigger than the actual town centre (Lauzun used to be hugely important in the area, many now larger town are still in the "Pays de Lauzun").

What is noticeable is how many ex-pat residents were, or still are, Motorhomers. There's definitely a wanderlust in motorhomers' blood I think.


NOTE. We still have our Hymer B544. It is now French registered. After 30 years of camping in this area with the kids, we find ourselves in the enviable position of being in Dordogne central, close to Spain, and with a motorhome.
Once the schools are back in session in September we plan to do a lot of mid-week, off-season, exporing, of places we've really only seen packed-out, in July and August.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Agree very vibrant area, the British Shop in Eymet sadly, has very little stock now and I doubt it can continue for very long like that.

The Chateau at Lauzun is up for sale if you have a few million € sat spare, great position with excellent views.

Agree the ex Municipal campsite in Eymet is good, strong WiFi and right beside the (small) river, flat level pitches.

A WALK around the centre is the best way to explore, good Church but a little large IMO for the town, like many of the Bastide towns built on the same basic plan around the square.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmm, it's a bit austere, might be okay once they've finished building it...

https://www.christiesrealestate.com...village-views-near-bergerac-bergerac-do-24100


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We haven't found a 'cosy' chateaux Kev in all the time we have been looking.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I like that one Dick Strawbridge and that weird woman bought.

https://thechateau.tv/

Mind you I could happily slum it in Humbertos gaff too.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We loved Provence and the carmargue 

No fish and chips though 

Sandra


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

After reading post 33 above, I was just going to add how much we also enjoyed the Newhaven Dieppe crossing.

I realised I was about 8 years too late


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I just read post 33 too n wondered why on earth they didn't just head home? Maybe they were full-timing. But since she hasn't been on since 2013 we'll probably never know.


----------

